# heartbroken



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi had our EC yesterday and they collected 4 eggs. Had a call this morning and they said they got mixed with dh and they're all abnormal so that's it! We are both so gutted :-(! Have an appointment tomorrow with the doctor I just need to know why! ?


----------



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

Im so sorry for you kirsty   ts so hertbreaking.  Fingers crossed the doctor will have something positive to say.  Take care


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kirsty i really feel for you    Hope the doctors will be able to tell you how or why this has happened. 
Look after each other.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!x


----------



## jamima75 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Kirsty,

Just wanted to send you a hug. The same happened to us a few months ago. No one can prepare you for the shock and grief you are feeling but I promise you that you will gradually start to feel a bit better. I got the impression that some people thought that because we didn't get to the 2ww we had nothing to grieve, but I think this is worse. You need to do whatever makes you feel comfortable. I'n not one for doing nothing, but I found taking a week out and laying on the sofa with a big box of tissues helped a bit. I truly hope things work out for you, take time for you and your dh and give each other lots of love. Hope you get some answers at you follow up appt. Sending hugs and good lucks xxx


----------

